# txt datei erstellen



## Franz (6. April 2002)

Hallo Leute!

Wie kann ich es realisieren, dass ich jedesmal eine neue txt datei erstellen und zwar mit dem namen der per input feld übergeben wird.

d.h. ich habe ein feld das heist zb. thema und wenn ich auf sendne klicke, wird eine datei erstellt mit dem namen der in dem feld thema steht und alles was noch im formular drinnen ist.

hoffe ihr wisst, was ich meine

mfg


----------



## Mr.Mista (6. April 2002)

*Antwort*

Des Problem hatte ich auch lange Zeit...

Habs dann aber mit Hilfe meines Bruders gelöst gekriegt.

Du brauchst 2 Dateien (es geht auch mit einer, is dann aber nich so gut):

thema.php (die datei in der du des Eingabefeld hast)
eintragen.php (die Datei die die Daten eigentlich einträgt)

in der thema.php steht:

<?php

print "<form action=eintragen.php><input type=text name=thema><br><input type=submit></form>";

?>

in der eintragen.php steht:

<?php

$datei = $thema.".txt";
$text = "Das ist der Text der in die txt-Datei eingetragen wird";

$textdatei = fopen ($datei, "a+"); /*a+ : Öffnet die Datei zum Lesen und Schreiben. Positioniert den Dateizeiger auf das Ende der Datei. Wenn die Datei nicht existiert, wird versucht sie anzulegen.*/

fwrite($textdatei, $text); /*schreibt in die txt-Datei die Daten die in der variablen $text vorgegeben sind */

fclose($textdatei);

print "<center>Daten erfolgreich eingegeben in <b> $datei </b> eingegeben.<br><a href=thema.php>Hier</a> klicken um zur&uuml;ck zur Startseite zu kommen.</center>";

?>

PS: hier noch n manual:
     galileo.spaceports.com/~mrmista/manual.zip

Viel Spass damit

::Mr.Mista::


----------



## stephan r. (26. Januar 2005)

*Re: Antwort*

guter beitrag! hat mir geholfen!


----------

